# Ant-Man - Erster deutscher Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (7. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ant-Man - Erster deutscher Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ant-Man - Erster deutscher Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung


----------



## kidou1304 (7. Januar 2015)

wol der erste MarvelFilm den ich NICHT sehen werden..sry das is mir zu omg^^


----------



## Gast1666300202 (7. Januar 2015)

So sehr sie es vieleicht auch wollen aber der Held ist einfach nicht cool. Man muss echt nicht jedes Comic verfilmen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2015)

naja
mal schaun was die Kritiken sagen, ob der Film noch zu retten ist nachdem der Regisseur weg ist, der das Projekt erst angeschoben hat


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Januar 2015)

Gibt ja viele Superhelden, die nicht viel Sinn machen aber Ant-Man kam mir schon immer mehr wie ein Aprilscherz vor...


----------



## MadFox80 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich meine, er "reitet" auf einer Roboameise...denke, es wird nur Popcornkino so la la


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Ich meine, er "reitet" auf einer Roboameise...denke, es wird nur Popcornkino so la la



Ich denke eher das soll eine echte Ameise sein, er schrumpft sich ja auf Ameisengröße...


----------



## Cicero (8. Januar 2015)

Ant-Man..... ok, langsam wird´s albern. Wer wird denn sein Widersacher sein? Fliegenklatschen- Man?

Vorhersage: Wird ein Kassenflop. Schade um Michael Douglas.


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ant-Man..... ok, langsam wird´s albern. Wer wird denn sein Widersacher sein? Fliegenklatschen- Man?
> 
> Vorhersage: Wird ein Kassenflop. Schade um Michael Douglas.



Eher muss man sagen das so langsam die Aroganz der Leute hier zu nimmt die den Film so Hipstermäßig mies machen


----------



## Cicero (8. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eher muss man sagen das so langsam die Aroganz der Leute hier zu nimmt die den Film so Hipstermäßig mies machen



Mensch, jetzt hast du mich aber getroffen.... Weißt du, was hier zunimmt? Die "Aroganz" (sic) von Forumsteilnehmern gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Januar 2015)

Warum bitte wird es albern?
Ant-Man ist ein etablierter Held des Marvel-Universums seit den 60er Jahren.
Dr. Hank Pym ist auch nicht gerade eine unwichtige Figur.
Immerhin ist er zusammen mit seiner Freundin Janet van Dyne (Wasp) Gründungsmitglied der Avengers.
Außerdem gilt er als Schöpfer von Ultron.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum bitte wird es albern?



Albern wird es, weil es um einen Menschen geht, der sich auf Ameisengröße schrumpen oder auf Riesengröße aufblähen kann (ohne dass er dabei stärker wird, was ihm also nichts bringt) und mit Ameisen kommunizieren kann. Das ergibt hinten und vorne keinen Sinn und zwar nicht nur gemessen an der Realität sondern auch an Superhelden-Standards. Wasp ist übrigens genauso albern.

Ich will allerdings nicht sagen, dass der Film schlecht wird. Ich hatte auch Spaß an Pacific Rim. Mann darf halt nicht mit irgendwelchen Erwartungen da rein gehen.


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Albern wird es, weil es um einen Menschen geht, der sich auf Ameisengröße schrumpen oder auf Riesengröße aufblähen kann (ohne dass er dabei stärker wird, was ihm also nichts bringt) und mit Ameisen kommunizieren kann. Das ergibt hinten und vorne keinen Sinn und zwar nicht nur gemessen an der Realität sondern auch an Superhelden-Standards. Wasp ist übrigens genauso albern.



also so wie die meisten Superhelden//Bösewichte Originstorys und Gimmicks


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie die meisten Superhelden//Bösewichte Originstorys und Gimmicks



Jo, wenn man einmal für drei Sekunden ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, stellt man schnell fest, dass das gesamte Superhelden-Genre großer, alberner Quatsch ist. 

Und das sage ich, obwohl (oder gerade weil) ich Batman & Co. liebe.


----------



## Cicero (8. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum bitte wird es albern?
> Ant-Man ist ein etablierter Held des Marvel-Universums seit den 60er Jahren.
> Dr. Hank Pym ist auch nicht gerade eine unwichtige Figur.
> Immerhin ist er zusammen mit seiner Freundin Janet van Dyne (Wasp) Gründungsmitglied der Avengers.
> Außerdem gilt er als Schöpfer von Ultron.



Warum es meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile albern wird? Aufgrund der Flut der Verfilmungen. Schau´ Dir doch mal die Kino- Playlists der vergangenen Jahe an:

- Jeder Superheldenfilm muss heute mindestens noch einen zweiten, wenn nicht sogar einen dritten Teil haben (inklusive der obligatorischen Cliffhanger).
- Zahlreiche Reboots bzw. Remakes mit neuen Schauspielern (Spiderman, Batman, Superman, etc, pp.)

Und jetzt kommen nach und nach alle anderen Marvel- Figuren, wie zum Beispiel Ant-Man, dazu? Wieviele Marvel- Figuren gibt es? 

Ja, ich finde das derzeitige "Melken" der Marvel- Universum- Kuh mittlerweile albern. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob die jeweilige Figur eine Randfigur ist oder ein etablierter Held.

Klar, keiner wird gezwungen in die Filme zu gehen. Nur leider hat dieser Trend mMn extrem schlechte Auswirkungen auf die Filmindustrie was Budgets, Produktionen, etc. angeht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie die meisten Superhelden//Bösewichte Originstorys und Gimmicks


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich schon. Dass jemand Superkräfte bekommt, weil er von einer radioaktiven Spinne gebissen wird, ist natürlich albern, aber ein Held, der (warum auch immer) über die Reaktionsschnelligkeit und proportionale Kraft einer Spinne verfügt, hat schon irgendwo Hand und Fuß, da kann man sich drauf einlassen. Wenn dann aber willkürlich Superkräfte zusammengewürfelt werden, die miteinander nichts zu tun haben, rein aus dem Grund, weil alle anderen schon vergeben sind... dann verliert mich der Autor...


----------



## Worrel (8. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber willkürlich Superkräfte zusammengewürfelt werden, die miteinander nichts zu tun haben, rein aus dem Grund, weil alle anderen schon vergeben sind... dann verliert mich der Autor...


Welche Superkräfte werden denn zusammengewürfelt? afaik kann sich Ant Man beliebig verkleinern und wieder vergrößern - Ende Gelände. Und das ist auch nur technisch bedingt (scheinbar durch diesen Anzug), also keine wirkliche Superkraft, sondern ein technisches Gimmick.

Übrigens: Laut dieser Liste sind Superheldenfilme seit ca. 10 Jahren ziemlich konstant in ihrer Anzahl ...


----------



## Maiernator (8. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum bitte wird es albern?
> Ant-Man ist ein etablierter Held des Marvel-Universums seit den 60er Jahren.
> Dr. Hank Pym ist auch nicht gerade eine unwichtige Figur.
> Immerhin ist er zusammen mit seiner Freundin Janet van Dyne (Wasp) Gründungsmitglied der Avengers.
> Außerdem gilt er als Schöpfer von Ultron.


Ant Man ist etabliert, das stimmt.
Aber was dem DC Universum sein Aquaman ist, ist dem Marvel sein Ant Man.
Beides extrem langweilige und austauschbare Superhelden, wobei Ant man noch schlimmer ist, allein der Name ist im schon ein Witz.
Imo benötigen beide keine Verfilmung und es war auch eine gute Entscheidung ihn nicht mit in die Avengers aufzunehmen (also im Film)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Januar 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Imo benötigen beide keine Verfilmung und es war auch eine gute Entscheidung ihn nicht mit in die Avengers aufzunehmen (also im Film)



Finde ich auch. Als der Film kam, fragte ich einen Kumpel mal scherzhaft: "was sind die Avengers schon ohne Ant-Man?". Ohne zu überlegen antwortete der: "gleich viel besser."


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (8. Januar 2015)

Ant Man? Wirklich? Oh mann, naja wer es mag. Wird auch mein erster Marvel Film sein den ich auslasse ^^"


----------



## MadFox80 (9. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das soll eine echte Ameise sein, er schrumpft sich ja auf Ameisengröße...


Ach echt? Das sah im trailer so CGI-robomaessig aus... 


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum bitte wird es albern?
> Ant-Man ist ein etablierter Held des Marvel-Universums seit den 60er Jahren.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass es halt langsam echt zu viel wird mit den ganzen Verfilmungen. Batman&Co waren/sind eher Helden, die auch non-nerds begeistern konnten...Aquaman und Ant-Man sind mMn eher Randhelden, fuer hardcore Comicfans.
Ausserdem befuerchte ich, dass es uebernimmt und die Leute irgendwann derart uebersaettigt sind mit Comichelden, dass es frueher oder spaeter floppt in den Kinos...Schliesslich machen die ja auch gleich droelfmillion Teile von jedem Helden und man sieht inzwischen 3-4 Marvelfilme pro Jahr - totale Ueberdosis, da stimme ich Cicero zu!


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2015)

Squirrel Girl - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.

Die Verfilmung wär mir lieber gewesen als Ant Man


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Aquaman und Ant-Man sind mMn eher Randhelden, fuer hardcore Comicfans.



Erstens muss man das ganze aus amerikanischer Sicht sehen. 
Dort haben viele Helden einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als hier. Allgemein ist das ganze Superhelden-Ding dort wesentlich stärker in der Popkultur verankert.
Zweitens macht Marvel die Filme ja in erster Linie für seine Fans.



MadFox80 schrieb:


> Ausserdem befuerchte ich, dass es uebernimmt und die Leute irgendwann derart uebersaettigt sind mit Comichelden, dass es frueher oder spaeter floppt in den Kinos...Schliesslich machen die ja auch gleich droelfmillion Teile von jedem Helden und man sieht inzwischen 3-4 Marvelfilme pro Jahr - totale Ueberdosis, da stimme ich Cicero zu!



Das es in den letzten Jahren eben nicht mehr geworden sind, hat Worrel ja schon aufgezeigt. (siehe folgenden Quote)
Marvel selbst macht pro Jahr 2 Filme. Diesen Rythmus haben sie schon eine weile und behalten ihn auch mindestens bis 2018 bei. (einzelne Jahre mit 3 Filmen sind die Ausnahme)
Aber selbst wenn, eine Übersättigung ist es nur, wenn diese Filme nicht mehr Erfolgreich sind.
Das jedoch nach wie vor eine große Nachfrage herrscht, zeigen die immer wieder hervorragenden Box-Office-Zahlen.
Guardians of the Galaxy war letztes Jahr einer der erfolgreichsten Filme überhaupt und bei denen hat man vorher auch gesagt, was dieser Mist denn soll.



Worrel schrieb:


> Übrigens: Laut dieser Liste sind Superheldenfilme seit ca. 10 Jahren ziemlich konstant in ihrer Anzahl ...


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2015)

Bei dem ersten Trailer zu Guardians of the Galaxy dachte ich mir auch ... okay, wird als BR gekauft & fertig. Dann hab ich die Trailer gesehen bzw. gehört und die Musik war so 'awesome', dass wir fast Tag 1 ins IMAX gegangen sind und absolut positiv überrascht wurden.

Allein die Szene am Anfang, als er mit der Musik im Einklang die Höhle erkundet ist sowas von grandios, da wusste ich: der Film wird super. 

Wie dem auch sei, bislang haut mich Ant-Man sowas von überhaupt nicht um ... einzig und allein der Dialog: "Können wir den Namen ggf. noch ändern?!" hat ein Grinsen hervorgelockt.


----------



## Cicero (9. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das es in den letzten Jahren eben nicht mehr geworden sind, hat Worrel ja schon aufgezeigt. (siehe folgenden Quote)
> Marvel selbst macht pro Jahr 2 Filme. Diesen Rythmus haben sie schon eine weile und behalten ihn auch mindestens bis 2018 bei. (einzelne Jahre mit 3 Filmen sind die Ausnahme)
> Aber selbst wenn, eine Übersättigung ist es nur, wenn diese Filme nicht mehr Erfolgreich sind.



Nun, die Liste bestätigt eigentlich nur, was ich geschrieben habe: Lauter zweite und dritte Teile, Reboots und Remakes....   

Und wenn jetzt noch die anderen Helden aus dem Marvel und DC- Universum hinzukommen....


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2015)

Ich fand den anderen Trailer, wo er in einem weißen Gang auf 2 "Matrix Agenten" zuläuft und dann plötzlich auf dem Pistolenlauf weiterläuft, wesentlich besser, als den jetzigen Trailer - mal schauen, was die Kritiken zum fertigen Film sagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt noch die anderen Helden aus dem Marvel und DC- Universum hinzukommen....



Wer sagt denn, dass die "hinzukommen"?
Von den 10 Marvel-Filmen, die bis 2019 geplant sind, werden die Hälfte Fortsetzungen sein und die andere Hälfte neue Marken.
Die richtige Mischung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Nun, die Liste bestätigt eigentlich nur, was ich geschrieben habe: Lauter zweite und dritte Teile, Reboots und Remakes....
> 
> Und wenn jetzt noch die anderen Helden aus dem Marvel und DC- Universum hinzukommen....



nein, eigentlich bestätigt das eher was ich gesagt habe
man macht den Hipstermäßig mies, obwohl man keine Ahnung hat und auch irgendwie haben will, nur um seine dürftig gebildetet Meinung im Internet nicht ändern zu müssen obwohl die mit Fakten widerlegt wurde.
Vorallem, was für einen völlig abstrusen Zeitrahmen wird da bitte angelegt? Das sind vielleicht 6-7 Filme aus dem Genre Pro Jahr und falls es es Vergessen wurde: Ein Jahr ist ziemlich lang, fast 12 Monate, da ist genug Platz für 4 Gute.
Oder Jammerste auch rum bei Romcoms, Action oder Horrorfilmen?
Da gibts eher 6-7 Filme aus den Genre pro MONAT


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2015)

um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich auch hier wieder das gemeckere nicht. auch das (viel zu häufig) gebrauchte bild der zu tode gemolkenen kuh passt hier kein bißchen: die bisherigen marvel-filme bewegen sich qualitativ imho auf einem durchgängig hohen bis sehr hohen niveau (ok, mit einer ausnahme vielleicht). hinzu kommt die shields-serie, die ich bislang ebenfalls absolut sehenswert fand. 

und ich bin sicher kein fanboy. ich hab nämlich eigentlich keinerlei ahnung von dem ganzen superhelden-zeugs und comics hab ich auch noch nie gelesen (abgesehen von lustigen taschenbüchern^^). 

wo liegt also das problem?


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich auch hier wieder das gemeckere nicht. auch das (viel zu häufig) gebrauchte bild der zu tode gemolkenen kuh passt hier kein bißchen: die bisherigen marvel-filme bewegen sich qualitativ imho auf einem durchgängig hohen bis sehr hohen niveau (ok, mit einer ausnahme vielleicht). hinzu kommt die shields-serie, die ich bislang ebenfalls absolut sehenswert fand.
> wo liegt also das problem?



Wobei
Das Problem liegt auch darin, das wieder alles über einen Kamm geschoren wird, ausgehend von den schlechten Filmen wie Robocop als eine "in Name Only" Verwurstung oder I Frankenstein
Aber das betrifft nicht alle und auch ist es eine schon kleingeistige Einbildung zu glauben das alle Fortsetzungsgeschichten Mies wären, da würde ich ja zum Kurrieren empfehlen mal mehr zu lesen, wie die Scheibenwelt:
Mittlerweile 40 Romane + Mehrere Andere, Zusätzliche Bücher und keines davon ist schlecht


----------



## Cicero (9. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> man macht den Hipstermäßig mies, obwohl man keine Ahnung hat und auch irgendwie haben will, nur um seine dürftig gebildetet Meinung im Internet nicht ändern zu müssen obwohl die mit Fakten widerlegt wurde.T



An deiner Stelle würde ich mal am Tonfall deiner Beiträge arbeiten. Nur weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist, muss man ihn nicht gleich beleidigen. Scheint aber heutztage der allgemeine Tonfall in Foren zu sein. Schade.


----------



## Cicero (9. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die "hinzukommen"?
> Von den 10 Marvel-Filmen, die bis 2019 geplant sind, werden die Hälfte Fortsetzungen sein und die andere Hälfte neue Marken.
> Die richtige Mischung, wie ich finde.



Das schreibst du doch selbst: Die andere Hälfte der geplanten Filme sollen "neue Marken" sein. Oder was meinst du damit?  
Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass bereits mit 10 Filmen bis 2019 geplant wird zeigt doch, wie das Thema Superhelden im Kino betriebswirtschaftlich angegangen wird....


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal am Tonfall deiner Beiträge arbeiten. Nur weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist, muss man ihn nicht gleich beleidigen. Scheint aber heutztage der allgemeine Tonfall in Foren zu sein. Schade.



Ja, eine Meinung die _nachweißlich _nicht stimmt und deswegen auch nicht geteilt werden muss


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, eine Meinung die _nachweißlich _nicht stimmt und deswegen auch nicht geteilt werden muss


Die Betonung lag auf _"... mal am Tonfall deiner Beiträge arbeiten."_.

Und selbst wenn jemand anderer (oder gar nachweislich falscher) Meinung ist, kann man doch versuchen, demjenigen seine gedanklichen Fehler klarzumachen, ohne direkt zu Worten wie "kleingeistig" oder "Hipster"(negativ gemeint) zu greifen, die Mitdiskutanten als "arrogant" oder deren Postings als "Jammern" zu bezeichnen - all das hast du in diesem Thread bereits getan.

Mal ehrlich - muß das sein?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es halt langsam echt zu viel wird mit den ganzen Verfilmungen. Batman&Co waren/sind eher Helden, die auch non-nerds begeistern konnten...Aquaman und Ant-Man sind mMn eher Randhelden, fuer hardcore Comicfans.



Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, dass es zu viel wird, aber man muss sie ja nicht alle sehen. Und was Rand-Helden angeht: Guardians of the Galaxy kam gut an, das ist also nicht unbedingt ein Hinderungsgrund...


----------



## Cicero (9. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, eine Meinung die _nachweißlich _nicht stimmt und deswegen auch nicht geteilt werden muss



1. Wieso "nachweißlich [sic]" falsch?
2. Und selbst wenn sie falsch wäre: Entscheidest also du, was geteilt werden darf/ muss oder was nicht?

Wie auch immer, ich bin raus hier. Diese Form der Diskussion muss man sich nicht antuen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> 1. Wieso "nachweißlich [sic]" falsch?



Wieso?
Weil die Thesen alle widerlegt wurden, ganz simple Logik


----------



## minhkien34 (11. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Squirrel Girl - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.
> 
> Die Verfilmung wär mir lieber gewesen als Ant Man




Yes, Die Verfilmung wär mir lieber gewesen als Ant Man


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jo, wenn man einmal für drei Sekunden ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, stellt man schnell fest, dass das gesamte Superhelden-Genre großer, alberner Quatsch ist.
> 
> Und das sage ich, obwohl (oder gerade weil) ich Batman & Co. liebe.



Wobei man sagen muss, dass Batman unter den Superhelden noch einer der Realistischeren ist ^^


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass Batman unter den Superhelden noch einer der Realistischeren ist ^^



naja
Relativ in anbetracht das auch Batman jede Menge Unrealistische, technische Gimmiks hat die überhaupt nicht funktionieren und relativ weil alle Skill basierenden Superhelden de facto realisitscher sind, weil es keine Magie oder Supermutationen gibt, es aber irgendwo noch eher möglich wäre, das eine besonders gut Schießen kann oder ein besonders guter Detektiv ist


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Relativ in anbetracht das auch Batman jede Menge Unrealistische, technische Gimmiks hat die überhaupt nicht funktionieren ...


Das kommt ja auf die jeweilige Inkarnation an - der Adam West Batman hat natürlich nichts mit Realismus am Hut - da wurde halt genommen, was _unterhaltsam _ist.

Aber die Nolan Filme - da wüßte ich jetzt spontan kein technisches Bat-Gimmick, welches sich nicht mit viel Geld und Forschung in der Lucius Fox Abteilung realisieren ließe ...


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das kommt ja auf die jeweilige Inkarnation an - der Adam West Batman hat natürlich nichts mit Realismus am Hut - da wurde halt genommen, was _unterhaltsam _ist.
> 
> Aber die Nolan Filme - da wüßte ich jetzt spontan kein technisches Bat-Gimmick, welches sich nicht mit viel Geld und Forschung in der Lucius Fox Abteilung realisieren ließe ...



Wobei, so ein Anti Hai Spray ist durch aus realitisch, gut, das der Hai da am Heli hängt jetzt nicht 
Aber so ein Batarang würde so nicht funktionieren, genauso wie die Grappling Gun, entweder weil man keinen Hacken in die Wand schießen kann oder es keine Elektromotoren gibt die die nötige Kraft haben in der Größe, nebst das es auch nicht so leistungsfähige Batterien gibt.
Du hast vielleicht so Geräte mit denen man einen Enterhaken verschießen kann, die sind aber nicht sonderlich klein
Und wenn man so schaut was im Utility Belt ist:
Utility Belt - Batman Wiki

Naja, so Cryokapelsen oder Thermitgranaten und Flammenwerfer sind nun nicht wirklich technisch möglich und auch bei anderen Sachen muss man schon sehr viel zugestehen, genauso wie die Körperlichen Fähigkeiten da auch 127 Kampfsportarten auf Bruce Lee Niveau zu können
Aber was soll's, das ist auch ein Comic, wie Ant-Man


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...] genauso wie die Grappling Gun, entweder weil man keinen Hacken in die Wand schießen kann oder es keine Elektromotoren gibt die die nötige Kraft haben in der Größe, nebst das es auch nicht so leistungsfähige Batterien gibt.
> Du hast vielleicht so Geräte mit denen man einen Enterhaken verschießen kann, die sind aber nicht sonderlich klein



Stimmt nur teilweise. Es gibt tatsächlich Haken (eher Spreizdübel), die auch in Betonwände geschossen werden können. Allerdings sitzen die dann fest und können nicht wieder so ohne Weiteres entfernt werden.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Stimmt nur teilweise. Es gibt tatsächlich Haken (eher Spreizdübel), die auch in Betonwände geschossen werden können. Allerdings sitzen die dann fest und können nicht wieder so ohne Weiteres entfernt werden.



die Frage ist nur:
Kann man das mit einer "Pistole" auf Entfernung?


----------



## TwilightSinger (11. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...Allerdings sitzen die dann fest und können nicht wieder so ohne Weiteres entfernt werden.



…auch dafür hätte Lucius Fox bestimmt eine Lösung.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Frage ist nur:
> Kann man das mit einer "Pistole" auf Entfernung?



Nein, dabei handelt es sich natürlich eher um Werfer, die von den Abmessungen an Panzerabwehrwaffen erinnern. Nichtsdestotrotz trotzdem für Infanterieeinsätze konzipiert.


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2015)

Nicht umsonst habe ich die Nolan Filme als Beispiel ausgewählt, weil diese bezogen auf Batman's Fähigkeiten für sehr realistisch halte. Bei Beispielen, was *dort* unrealistisch sein soll, bitte eine genaue Szene angeben, damit man das besser beurteilen kann.



Enisra schrieb:


> Aber so ein Batarang würde so nicht funktionieren,


Was genau funktioniert an einem Batarang nicht?
Siehe dazu auch:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkGIr2qUz-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> genauso wie die Grappling Gun, entweder weil man keinen Hacken in die Wand schießen kann oder es keine Elektromotoren gibt die die nötige Kraft haben in der Größe, nebst das es auch nicht so leistungsfähige Batterien gibt.


a) Haken, ohne c
b) Bitte genaue Szene angeben. 
c) Welche Elektromotoren? Daß die Widerhaken sich "auffalten", kann doch rein mechanisch bedingt passieren, sobald der Haken in der Vorwärtsrichtung stoppt. oder aber eine Art Mini-Schere, die einen zusammenhaltenden Faden zerschneidet, wodurch die Widerhaken durch Federn nach außen gedrückt werden. Da müßte man sich eben die entsprechende Szene genau anschauen, um das beurteilen zu können.
d) viel Geld und Forschung in der Lucius Fox Abteilung - Es ist durchaus realistisch, daß dort Bauteile oder Fertigungsmöglichkeiten realisiert werden, die leichter, stabiler, effizienter etc sind, als das, was wir Normalbürger in unserem Leben zu Gesicht bekommen



> Und wenn man so schaut was im Utility Belt ist


der iirc in den Nolan Filmen keinmal erwähnt wurde.



> Cryokapseln


kommen im Nolan Batman nicht vor. Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstelen, daß es in Zukunft möglich sein wird, Menschen für eine gewisse Zeit "auf Eis" zu legen - nicht unbedingt mehrere oder gar tausend Jahre, aber Wochen oder Monate halte ich für realistisch. Letztendlich ist "in ein künstliches Koma versetzen" ja schon eine Vorstufe davon.



> Thermitgranaten


a) sollen an welcher Stelle vorkommen?
b) sollen weshalb nicht möglich sein? (Qwika - Thermit)



> Flammenwerfer sind nun nicht wirklich technisch möglich


Immer noch dieselbe Frage: Die kommen wo im Nolan Batman vor?



> und auch bei anderen Sachen muss man schon sehr viel zugestehen, genauso wie die Körperlichen Fähigkeiten da auch 127 Kampfsportarten auf Bruce Lee Niveau zu können


a) wie viele verschiedene(!) Kampfsportarten sieht man denn in den Filmen von Batman?
b) Bruce Wayne wird auch fremde Kampfkünste studieren, um gegen Gegner bestehen zu können, die in diesen bewandert sind. Was natürlich auch dazu führt, daß er selber mindestens Teile dieser Künste aufgreift. Da Bruce Lee auch nur ein Mensch war, ist es durchaus realistisch, daß Batman dieses Niveau ebenfalls erreichen kann.


Generell sind Filme in erster Linie Unterhaltung. Da wird es dann mit der Realität nicht _ganz _so genau genommen - (ja, ein LKW, der mit einem Seil gestoppt wird, überschlägt sich nicht wie im Film und ja, es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß Harvey eine derart gerade Trennungslinie zwischen seinen beiden Gesichtern bekommt undundund) - aber im Falle des Nolan Batmans wird das Band zur Realität nur gedehnt, nicht zerissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2015)

In den ersten beiden Teilen hatte Nolan es noch gut verstanden, über weite Strecken realistisch zu bleiben. Sei es die physischen, technischen oder inhaltlichen Aspekte.
Nur im Final-Film schien ihm genau das ziemlich am Arsch vorbei gegangen zu sein. [emoji15]


----------



## MadFox80 (12. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erstens muss man das ganze aus amerikanischer Sicht sehen.
> Dort haben viele Helden einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als hier. Allgemein ist das ganze Superhelden-Ding dort wesentlich stärker in der Popkultur verankert.
> Zweitens macht Marvel die Filme ja in erster Linie für seine Fans.



Und da scheiden sich unsere Meinungen, denn ich bin ueberzeugt, dass Marvel die Filme nun nicht ausschliesslich fuer seine Fans macht, sondern sie haben das grosse Geld gerochen. Ich selber bin wirklich kein exorbitanter Comic-Fan, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat diverse Tausend Comics in seinem extra-klimatisierten Raum und man glaubt gar nicht, wie ihn das ankotzt, was Marvel und DC mit seinen Lieblingshelden macht - er selbst hat aus Protest nicht einen dieser Filme gesehen....da kann man nun sagen, er ist nicht ganz dicht, aber da hier jemand anders schon so lautvoll gesagt hat, dass viele ja wohl keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Comickram haben und nur dicke Toene spucken...nun, er ist 100% Comic und hasst die Verfillmerei....just saying 

Die grosse Nachfrage besteht, weil nun auch Nicht-Comic-Leser in die Comicwelt gezogen werden konnten und somit sozusagen "salonfaehig" gemacht wurde (das soll nicht klingen, als waere es abwertend)


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> ... man glaubt gar nicht, wie ihn das ankotzt, was Marvel und DC mit seinen Lieblingshelden macht - er selbst hat aus Protest nicht einen dieser Filme gesehen...


Wenn er keinen dieser Filme gesehen hat, wie kann er sich dann ein sinnvolles Urteil darüber bilden? Müßte man dafür nicht mindestens einen mal komplett sehen?


----------



## MadFox80 (12. Januar 2015)

Deswegen erwähnte ich ja auch "man könne behaupten, er sei nicht ganz dicht" . 
Jedenfalls war sein Argument, dass ein Film gegen das Prinzip eines Comics ist...Das ursprüngliche Comic ist halt ein Heft mit Bildchen und Story, Artwork etc und teilweise wird in den Filmen ja nun auch nur ein Moment aus der tiefer gehenden, über diverse Ausgaben/Jahre erzählten Story herzlos dem Publikum serviert.

Naja, Schwamm drüber, da es ja auch nicht meine Meinung ist, sondern ich nur damit andeuten wollte, dass nicht jeder Herzblut-Comicfan hinter Marvel steht und feiert, dass sie Filme machen


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Deswegen erwähnte ich ja auch "man könne behaupten, er sei nicht ganz dicht" .
> Jedenfalls war sein Argument, dass ein Film gegen das Prinzip eines Comics ist...Das ursprüngliche Comic ist halt ein Heft mit Bildchen und Story, Artwork etc


Oh, wow, weil es also verschiedene Medien sind, kann es schon per se gar nicht gut sein? Tolles "Argument" hat dein Kumpel da ...

btw: was sagt der denn zu von Stil her comicnäheren Filmen wie zB *Sin City*?



> ... und teilweise wird in den Filmen ja nun auch nur ein Moment aus der tiefer gehenden, über diverse Ausgaben/Jahre erzählten Story herzlos dem Publikum serviert.


Wie soll man denn die kompletten Abenteuer der Marvel Helden in einem 2 Stunden Film komplett unterbringen? Da braucht man natürlich mehrere Filme und genau das macht Marvel ja auch zur Zeit - immerhin gibt es inzwischen schon mehr als 10 Filme mit (fast) immer denselben Schauspielern.
Und woher will er wissen, daß das dem Publikum "herzlos" serviert wird? Wenn er ja keinen einzigen Film gesehen hat?


----------



## TwilightSinger (12. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn er keinen dieser Filme gesehen hat, wie kann er sich dann ein sinnvolles Urteil darüber bilden? Müßte man dafür nicht mindestens einen mal komplett sehen?



Nein!
Ein Versuch.
Als Comic-Fan könnte man zum Beispiel wie folgt argumentieren: normalerweise müsste die epochale Storyline der Knightfall-Saga in einem Spektakel ähnlich wie bei Herr der Ringe umgesetzt werden. Stattdessen wird nur eine reduzierte Bane-Batman-Geschichte in The Dark Knight Rises gezeigt.
So etwas könnte ein Comic-Nerd bestimmt als “herzlos“ bezeichnen, ohne den Film je gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Januar 2015)

@Worrel:

Das Batarang-Video finde ich klasse. Ich glaube, da werde ich mich auch einmal dran versuchen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2015)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Nein!
> Ein Versuch.
> Als Comic-Fan könnte man zum Beispiel wie folgt argumentieren: normalerweise müsste die epochale Storyline der Knightfall-Saga in einem Spektakel ähnlich wie bei Herr der Ringe umgesetzt werden. Stattdessen wird nur eine reduzierte Bane-Batman-Geschichte in The Dark Knight Rises gezeigt.
> So etwas könnte ein Comic-Nerd bestimmt als “herzlos“ bezeichnen, ohne den Film je gesehen zu haben.


Die Auswahl der zugrunde liegenden Geschichte sagt aber nichts über die Qualität aus - und "herzlos" ist nun mal ein qualitatives Merkmal. 

Man könnte allenfalls die Auswahl der Geschichte an sich als "herzlos" bezeichnen - aber mit der Auswahl ist ja der Film noch lange nicht fertig gestellt:
Da gibt es Kostüme, Maskenbildner, Kulissendesigner und -bauer, Drehbauchautoren, Kameraeinstellungen und -fahrten, Licht, Kontinuitätsprüfer, Musiker, CGI & Effekt Künstler und dann natürlich noch die eigentlichen Schauspieler und den Regisseur, die alle mit vollstem Herzblut dabei sein können und in diesem Fall trotz suboptimaler Geschichtenauswahl einen erstklassigen Film zusammen fabrizieren.


----------



## TwilightSinger (12. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Auswahl der zugrunde liegenden Geschichte sagt aber nichts über die Qualität aus - und "herzlos" ist nun mal ein qualitatives Merkmal.
> 
> Man könnte allenfalls die Auswahl der Geschichte an sich als "herzlos" bezeichnen - aber mit der Auswahl ist ja der Film noch lange nicht fertig gestellt:
> Da gibt es Kostüme, Maskenbildner, Kulissendesigner und -bauer, Drehbauchautoren, Kameraeinstellungen und -fahrten, Licht, Kontinuitätsprüfer, Musiker, CGI & Effekt Künstler und dann natürlich noch die eigentlichen Schauspieler und den Regisseur, die alle mit vollstem Herzblut dabei sein können und in diesem Fall trotz suboptimaler Geschichtenauswahl einen erstklassigen Film zusammen fabrizieren.



Stimmt.
Ich wollte jetzt auch keine Debatte darüber anfangen, was ein herzloser Film ist, sondern nur ein Argument finden, warum man einen Film, auch ohne ihn gesehen zu haben, ablehnen kann.
Ihn als herzlos zu bezeichnen geht natürlich gar nicht.


----------



## MadFox80 (13. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Auswahl der zugrunde liegenden Geschichte sagt aber nichts über die Qualität aus - und "herzlos" ist nun mal ein qualitatives Merkmal.
> 
> Man könnte allenfalls die Auswahl der Geschichte an sich als "herzlos" bezeichnen - aber mit der Auswahl ist ja der Film noch lange nicht fertig gestellt:
> Da gibt es Kostüme, Maskenbildner, Kulissendesigner und -bauer, Drehbauchautoren, Kameraeinstellungen und -fahrten, Licht, Kontinuitätsprüfer, Musiker, CGI & Effekt Künstler und dann natürlich noch die eigentlichen Schauspieler und den Regisseur, die alle mit vollstem Herzblut dabei sein können und in diesem Fall trotz suboptimaler Geschichtenauswahl einen erstklassigen Film zusammen fabrizieren.



Wie gesagt, ich kenne genug Leute die nicht mit Verfilmungen ihrer Lieblingsreihen einverstanden sind. Das Genre Comic ist da eben nur ein Beispiel. Ich selber gehe regelmaessig ins Kino und guck mir alles moegliche an und feier Nolans' Batman oder Guardians of the Galaxy 

Der Punkt war, zu erwaehnen, dass auch hardcore fans nicht immer aus dem Haeuschen sind, wenn ihre Helden ploeztlich auf der Leinwand erscheinen - welches Argument auch immer derjenige dann hat! ich akzeptiere das, denn ist ja jedem selbst ueberlassen, ob er die Filme guckt oder nicht, ob er diese gut findet oder schlecht. Irgendjemand fuehlt sich auch immer auf den Schlips getreten, sobald man seine Meinung aeussert - es war halt nur extrem ueberzogen hier, die Leute teilweise als dumm und arrogant, sowie ahnungslos zu betiteln, nur weil man Ant Man nicht hyped ohne den Film gesehen zu haben 

Was das "herzlos" betrifft, vielleicht war meine Uebersetzung auch etwas harsch, denn ich habe mit ihm darueber ne Stunde auf englisch debattiert und wenn du erstmal nen ComicNerd auf das Thema Comic ansprichst...oh my...


----------

